# Werbt einen Freund & Rolle der Auferstehung



## phyodora (7. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie es das Topic schon verrät biete ich


Werbt einen Freund und
Rolle der Auferstehung an
*Rolle der Auferstehung:*
Hier kann ich täglich eine Rolle anbieten - hier bitte ich um eine PN.

*Werbt einen Freund*
Zu "Werbt einen Freund" suche ich lediglich nur jemanden der Lust und Laune hat mehrere Chars auf 80 zu lvln - natürlich setze ich vorraus damit man nicht nach ein paar Tagen einfach keine Lust mehr hat und nicht mehr online kommt. Ich selbst benötige das Mount nicht mehr da es schon vorhanden ist.
Mir geht es in erster Linie nur darum ein paar weitere Chars zu leveln überwiegend wenn möglich in Ini´s. Die Klasse(n) spielt hier auch keine wirkliche Rolle dabei.

*Was kann angeboten werden?*


LVL 25er Gilde - Extra Bonus auf EPs
Taschen, etwas Startgold für Reit- und Flugmounts, etc. - Wird noch abgesprochen.
Gemeinsamer Spaß
Onlinezeiten sollten wir natürlich auch noch abgesprochen werden.
*Noch etwas über meine Person:*
Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und habe seit Classic (Vanilla) meine Erfahrungen in WOW sammeln können und habe auch fast alles kennenlernen dürfen / können.
Ich habe 2-3 Monate nach Cataclysm wieder aufgehört und vor 14 Tagen wieder angefangen.
Ich spiele auf dem Server "Der Mithrilorden" auf der Allianzseite und dies würde ich natürlich auch sehr gerne beibehalten.

Sollte ich hiermit Interesse geweckt haben dann bitte ich um eine PN oder added mich einfach in Skype damit wir alles weitere abklären können.

In diesem Sinne
Phyodora

Nachtrag: Ich bitte auch darum das hier nur Anfragen kommen die ernst gemeint sind. Da manche doch auf die Idee kommen und denken hier einfach Gold scammen zu können..


----------



## phyodora (10. November 2012)

/push


----------

